# Information lost sailboat around Tahiti



## Sailorlatino (8 mo ago)

For sailors near Tahiti require information regarding sailboat lost on or around April 30 near Rangiroa.
Sailboat was lost after capsizing over coral and sunk. As far we know, crew survive after walk over coral and actually stay near that area.
Any information will be appreciated. We do not have any other information at the moment.
Thanks, you in advance!


----------

